# Sticky  Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

The Readiness Code is a set of 8 bits, each of which corresponds to one monitored emissions "system" in an OBD-II car. When all readiness bits show "Passed", it means that all systems have been checked and have passed the on-board tests. 
Whenever you clear DTC's or remove power from the ECU, all readiness bits will be set to "fail".
It takes a variety of specific driving conditions to "test" all the systems. It can be done in a short time using a very specific and complicated procedure.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Since Release 704, Vag-Com has had the ability to guide the user through the process of setting Readiness on those engines which support it. The current coverage is nowhere near complete. 
We are currently working our way through the Vw/Audi US engine code list from 96-08 and are looking for testers for the newly created scripts.
Please send me an email ([email protected]), containing an Auto scan and a Channel Map. We will use the information to generate the appropriate script for the car.
The Channel Map can be generated by: selecting: 
Applications -> Controller Channel Map -> Address 01,
Pre-Label file.
Function = Measuring Blocks
Login = <leave blank>
Output = Pre-label file
Please See: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps For more information on Control module maps.
The Following scripts are Available for testing:
VWUPDATED 4-9-08)
ABA Cabrio(96-02), Golf (96-99), Gti (96-99), (Jetta (96-99) Passat (96) 
AEB	Passat\Passat Wagon (98-99)
AHA	Passat\Passat Wagon (98-99)
AFP GTI(99.5-02), Jetta(99.5-02), Jetta Wagon (01-02)
APH New Beetle (99-01)
AUG Passat\Passat Wagon (00-01)
AWD Golf\Jetta\Gti (00)
AWM Passat \Passat Wagon (01-05)
AWW Golf (01) Jetta (01-02) GTI (01)
AVH	Golf (01-06), Jetta (01-03), Jetta Wagon (01-04) New Beetle(01-05)
AWP	GTI (02-06), Jetta (02-05), Jetta Wagon (02-06), New Beetle (01-05)
AZG	Golf(01-04,), Jetta (01-02_04), Jetta Wagon (01-02_04) New Beetle (01-05)
BDF Gti (02-05) Jetta (02-03)
BDP Passat(02-04) Passat Wagon (02-04)
BGP	Jetta (05-07), Rabbit (06-07)
BGQ	Jetta (05-07), Rabbit (06-07)
BPR	New Beetle (06-08), Beetle Convertible (06-08)
BPS	New Beetle (06-08), Beetle Convertible (06-08)
BKF New Beetle Convertible (04-05) 
BJS R32 (04)
BAA Touareg (04-07)
BBW Jetta (05)
BMX Touareg (04-07)
AXQ	Touareg (04-07)
BHX	Touareg (04-07)
BGJ	Phaeton (04-06)
BGH	Phaeton (04-06)	
BEV Golf (04-06), Jetta (04-05) Jetta Wagon (04-06) New Beetle(04-05) Beetle Convertible (04-05) City Jetta (07-08) City Golf(07-08)	2 Different Versions of the script Available. 
BGD	New Beetle Convertible (04-05)
BAP Phaeton (04-06)
BHW Passat (04-05) Passat Wagon (04-05)
BEW Golf (04-06), Jetta (04-05) Jetta Wagon (04-06) New Beetle(04-07)
BKW Touareg (04-05)
BWF Touareg (06-08)
North American 2007> MY- All engines except Diesel. 


Audi: (UPDATED 4-7-08)
BHE TT (04-06)
BFH S4 (04-07) S4 Avant (04-06)
AEB	A4(97-99) A4 Avant (99)
AEW	A8 (97-99)
ABZ	A8 (97-99)
AWN A6 (01-04)
AWM A4 (01) A4 Avant (01)
AUX A8l (01-03) S8 (00)
AYS A8l (01-03) S8 (02-03)
AHA	A4 (98-99) A4 Avant (98-99) A6 (98-99) A6 Avant (99)
ART	A6 (99-00)
APB	A4(01) A4 avant (00-01) A6 (00-02) S4(00-02) S4 AVANT (01-02) ALLROAD (02-03)
AKB A8 (00)
ATC TT (00)
AMU TT (01-03)
AMB A4 (02-05) A4 AVANT (02-04) A4 CABRIOLET (03-06)
AWP TT (01-06)
BEA	TT (02-06)
BBD S6 Avant (02-04)
BEL A6 (03-04) Allroad (04-06)
BCY RS6 (03-04)
BFM	A8 (05-06) A8L (04-06)
BPY A3 (06) 
CAUA S5(08)

*The following Engine codes have been successfully tested and are included with the latest release. * 
CAU
AZA
ATQ
AHA
APE
AXK
AFP
AEB
AXX
ASN
AVU
AWW
AWP
AMU
AEG










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:45 AM 8-8-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:22 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

When you get one available for the 1K chassis, ill be game for testing. I like playing with my VAG COM on the weekends. Im thinking about upgrading to the HEX-CAN, from the CAN Micro...I have a 08 Rabbit, 2.5, Manual, 4dr


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 4:36 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (Rabbid0281)*

Got your ECU part number handy?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (Theresias)*

Whereabouts is that? I can go check!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (Theresias)*

Jetta 2005.5 1.9L TDI (1K)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7329
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Like this?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

Here it is:
2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 1K
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1568
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000 

_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 10:03 PM 2-16-2008_


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 12:10 AM 2-17-2008_


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

I'll gladly do the one for the AFP if you ever do it.


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

IM & email sent. Cheers! Andy


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (vwapasionado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1568

Thanks, we'll put that on the todo list too. Would you mind doing me a favor and sending us a control module map from your ECU?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps

_Quote, originally posted by *VgRt6* »_I'll gladly do the one for the AFP if you ever do it.

Assume your ECU part number is 021-906-018-* ? Would you mind doing me a favor and sending us a control module map from your ECU?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps

_Quote, originally posted by *vwapasionado* »_IM & email sent. Cheers! Andy 

Andy? The message above was posted by Santos.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (Theresias)*

My ECU part# is 021 906 018 B. I'll get the map tomorrow and send it to you.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (VgRt6)*

Yeah ill go get the map and email 2mrw. did a lot of driving thru Dallas on I-75, avg bout 80mph, lol.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (VgRt6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VgRt6* »_My ECU part# is 021 906 018 B. I'll get the map tomorrow and send it to you.









I emailed the files from my AFP to Sebastian.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks, appreciated. We'll go through the data as soon as possible and let you know about the outcome.


----------



## Da~da~da (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Would be more than happy to help if needed, just let me know.
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0
Cheers Sebastian


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

This is awesome is it going to be released for 704 any time soon. Wish i had a car available to me to help you guys out.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Da~da~da)*

Da~da~da, the diesel readiness is pretty straight forward as far as I remember from the European models but I'm sure we'll take a closer look at it and if we have something to test we will most likely contact you.
P.S.: Don't thank me on this one, thank Santos - he is the one doing the work behind the readiness scripts.








phatty123, this is unlikely because we haven't updated the 704 data version since Beta 710 had been published. The reason for that is simple, there have been internal changes in the data and updating both 704 and 710 would require is to have separate branches for each version. Since the Beta versions are usually pretty stable feel free to use that one, it has the most current data version too.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## daedalusnj (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm sure ready whenever you are for my BHW!
VIN: WVWCE63B75E1----- Mileage: 90110km/55991miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BHW.LBL
Part No SW: 038 906 016 R HW: 028 101 198 2
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 8900
Coding: 0150034
Shop #: WSC 05311
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1


----------



## Blind Apex (Oct 25, 2003)

I have an AUG passat and a 2001 A6 2.7T I could test this, on.. it now has an exhaust leak but let me know! Sebastian (Theresias)... I haven't gotten any email back from you... did you get my reply ? 
thanks

_Modified by Blind Apex at 8:01 AM 2-29-2008_

_Modified by Blind Apex at 9:03 AM 2-29-2008_


_Modified by Blind Apex at 11:51 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Blind Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blind Apex* »_I have an AUG passat and a 2001 A6 2.7T 

Please send me an email containing the two engine codes and any mods done to the cars. I will reply with the necessary files to test the script.
-Santos


----------



## Blind Apex (Oct 25, 2003)

done!


----------



## Ilmars (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all!
How about for european engines? AWT for example...I can test script for this engine, also i have ASLE if you need information...
P.S. Sorry for my English ;0)


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

Santos,
I just sent you the files for a 2000 Passat - ATW.


----------



## phatty123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Is there a place i can d/l all the readiness scripts. I get these cars randomly and if its a person i know well and inspection is not coming up soon they wont mind if a run a test.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As soon as these files pass our and the customers initial testing they are automatically included in VCDS's latest data version. Some of these scripts are already tested and therefor available in the latest Beta which also comes with the latest data version.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I am willing to help but I must ask. Does it matter that my car has APR's stage 3+ software on it and I don't have a cat?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*

Is there anything needed from a Tiguan?
As soon as my dealership gets some in, the sales manager is going to let me take one to a GTG to show it off and maybe get some customers in.
While I got it I can get a scan of anything you need.
I just need to know how to do it. =^)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

We have tested on a couple of European Tiguans already, but US models usually get slightly different engines and such. Would be nice if you could send us some Control Module Maps (only from undocumented modules). Make sure to use the latest Beta for your tests/scan, the old Release 704 may not be fully compatible.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Ok. I already have version 803.4 So once I can get my hands on the Tiguan I will scan what ever I can.
Darn you guys for getting the cars before us. And for getting all the cool cars that we can't have.
=^)


----------



## jessla (Feb 10, 2002)

Andy, I'll do BJS R32


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Please send me an email ([email protected]), containing an Auto scan and a Channel Map. We will use the information to generate the appropriate script for the car.
The Channel Map can be generated by: selecting: 
Applications -> Controller Channel Map -> Address 01,
Pre-Label file.
Function = Measuring Blocks
Login = <leave blank>
Output = Pre-label file
Please See: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps For more information on Control module maps.


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

sent you a file from a friends A6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2VWS (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

How about the AGZ engine found in the euro 2000 passat?


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (2VWS)*

Bump, I sent my files over and a list of mods. Too bad i waited till the last minute, I need my inspection asap haha


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

I'd like to test the readiness script for the 1k jetta with the 2.5


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Please send me an email containing an auto scan and a channel map. The instructions are listed in my first post.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

So once you have these map files is there a way to make use of them to have all readiness pass? 
This thread seems about gathering information regarding the maps but not about how to use them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Here's how to use them:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/readiness.html


----------



## V W tdi (Mar 27, 2006)

*question when using readiness 078-907-551-aza.crd*

Stepped through setting readiness on 2001 Audi allroad 2.7t using the built in readiness function - it was using 078-907-551-aza.crd
My question is when I was going through I got no response in "evap purge valve diagnostic" i just forwarded to the next step but was curious if this is a problem. (w/my car or your script)
It should be noted that I have been getting o2 and cat codes (before readiness and after) if that makes a difference. I have questions about that but I'll save them for another thread.

Really have no idea but the readiness was great... thanks.
VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080625
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 4Z7 907 551 K
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0001
Software Coding: 06752
Work Shop Code: WSC 02325
Additional Info: WAUYP64BX1N0xxxxx AUZ7Z0Y1635238


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

I just checked the script and it looks like i made a typo when entering the basic setting group. 
You can manually start the test by going into basic settings and select group 70. 
Allow engine to idle until:
Field 4 Displays: Evap OK


----------



## V W tdi (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]'sForeignCar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (V W tdi)*

would it be possible to get the scripts for the following engine cods-
engine code
-2.0t bpy

-2.5l bgp
bgq
bpr
bps
-v6 3.6l blv
-v10 dsl turbo bwf
-v6 3.6 bhk
-v8 4.2 bar
-v6 3.2 bub

any info would be great just let me know what is offered and what i could recieve.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]'sForeignCar)*

my 04 r32 wont set its readiness for the catalytic converter part, and the secondary air, and i have no check engine light as of now, so what can i do to get at least one of them ready????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (what1021)*

Please send me an email containing an autoscan from your car. I have not received any feedback from our customers with modded R32s passing using the script. So our guided script may or may not work.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]'sForeignCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]’sForeignCar* »_
-2.0t bpy 
-2.5l bgp
bgq
bpr
bps
-v6 3.6l blv
-v10 dsl turbo bwf
-v6 3.6 bhk
-v8 4.2 bar
-v6 3.2 bub



We are currently testing scripts one at a time. Each script must be erased before scanning another vehicle. Please send me an autoscan from the car at the time you need to set readiness.


----------



## vDUBnGTI (Aug 30, 2006)

need anything from a 97 jetta gt 2.0 automatic


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (vDUBnGTI)*

hey santos i believe i have the latest release of vag.. i have a 96 gti .. do u need me to send you scripts to get the "set readiness " function or is it not possible with my car. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (_pineapplegti_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_pineapplegti_* »_hey santos i believe i have the latest release of vag.. i have a 96 gti .. do u need me to send you scripts to get the "set readiness " function or is it not possible with my car. Thanks

Please send me an auto scan of your car via email.


----------



## audivwfan (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

I have a 2000 A4 Avant with engine ATW. Do you need a tester for this one? I didn't see it listed in either list. It's a 1.8t 4 cylinder, no mods......YET! L:MK


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

?


_Modified by Gozer The Destructor at 9:26 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## BlckIvie6xoxo9 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

E-mailed you the info on a AAA 96 VR6 Jetta. Hoping you can get to it soon, We keep failing inspection cause we have to clear the DTC's for SAI before going.. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Our readiness scripts force the tests to initialize not to "trick" the system into making it pass. If a problem truly exists you will fail that bit and may have a CEL.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (BlckIvie6xoxo9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlckIvie6xoxo9* »_E-mailed you the info on a AAA 96 VR6 Jetta. Hoping you can get to it soon, We keep failing inspection cause we have to clear the DTC's for SAI before going.. Thanks! 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our readiness scripts force the tests to initialize not to "trick" the system into making it pass. If a problem truly exists you will fail that bit and may have a CEL. 

Most states allow at least one unset readiness bit, and some allow several. This isn't a "trick". I have an unsolved SAI issue with a 97 AAA too, but have been able to set all the other readiness bits using VAG-COM and pass emissions before the SAI became ready and kicked the CEL on. Obviously, a script would have made it a bit easier, as long as one or more readiness bits/systems (e.g., SAI) could be skipped. It would be nice if the scripts allowed this. 


_Modified by o2bad455 at 11:39 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Simply pressing next at the bit/thing you are trying to skip should do what you're asking.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Simply pressing next at the bit/thing you are trying to skip should do what you're asking.









I think you're right, but not positive. I juggled the order of the other tests when trying to get it through, but I'm not sure if that was necessary or just coincidence.


----------



## saytheb (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Hi Santos, Andy
I have the 08 TT w/ engine code BWA.
Are you looking for info on this platform as well?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

2.0Ts AXX/BWA/BPY etc. are covered. Thanks for asking.


----------



## gtizzel (Feb 18, 2009)

My car wont set readiness for SAI or O2 sensors. Here is the auto scan... Any advice would be great.

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 9BWDE61J134052348 Mileage: 81640km/50728miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 LP
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G01*0005 
Coding: 11510
Shop #: WSC 10002 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V07 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 25641 
9BWDE61J134052348 VWZ7Z0C6715048
1 Fault Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 8B Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 00000 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio ZSW 0018 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: 04 R32 Script*

Hello- I'm trying to get the Secondary Air Injection bit to pass for inspection, and have an 04 R32 with only a BMC CDA for a mod. Is there a script that I can try to set this to pass for inspection, as well as for the rest of the script processing to help you out with this engine code? I have no codes to clear at this point, but can scan for whatever you'd like and send it to you. 
UPDATE: Sent AutoScan.txt to support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (03/05/09, 6:00 PM ish)
UPDATE 2: No reply back since sending that file. Did I not send the file correctly? I just want to help get the BJS engine code script working for y'all. My SAI Reaidness was set by Friday AM, so I had all 0's for the emissions inspection and I am in no need to get it set for myself, but if it helps to have someone test this for the masses, I am willing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
UPDATE 3: File Received from Santos this AM, will test tonight, hopefully! ---Just tried it, couldn't get the Set Readiness button to be clickable. Sent email to Santos.
VWTat


_Modified by VWTattoo at 6:53 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got my Vagcom cable. Can I be of any help with my TTS Roadster? Not that I would know how yet.


_Modified by Fissues at 5:04 PM 3/11/2009_


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Fissues)*

I found an error, which I thought I had fixed in an earlier release by editing a script or *.lbl file.
Engine: AWW 1.8t (North-American)
When going through the automated readiness script in the latest VCDS release, version 80x.x, it asks to verify the O2 sensor status as 111, and 110, this is found in block 030.
Block 30 should read: "Oxygen Sensor Status, Bank 1, Sensor 1, Spec: 111, Bank 1, Sensor 2, Spec: 110" 
The script shows Block 028; Knock Sensor Test, instead of block 030. Block 030 does not come up at all when Setting Readiness via. the VCDS Script. I would assume this is just a small type-o on Vag-Com's end. I double checked in the MKIV Bentley DVD just to be sure, and block 030 is correct.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (frag85)*

Thanks for the feedback. I will make the necessary corrections. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

Woopi!! I would highly appreciate do the one for the AFP if you ever do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

The AFP readiness script is already included in VCDS.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

is the script in the vcds for aeg? i tried and i can't seem to get it to run...i get it saying "test off" alot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (nickg)*

I'm currently on Vacation but should be back on Tuesday. I have a 99.5 jetta with an AEG and will be able to test it pretty quick.


----------



## viktoratanasovski (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you know some internet pages with manuals for v.a.g 1799 and v.a.g 1551?? thancks


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm currently on Vacation but should be back on Tuesday. I have a 99.5 jetta with an AEG and will be able to test it pretty quick.

i got it to go..it was cold and just took a bit of extra time


----------



## hlgladiator (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (nickg)*

I have an AMB ('04 A4 1.8T). I'm willing to be a guinea pig if you need me =P


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (hlgladiator)*

please send me an email with an autoscan and channel map.


----------



## winter (Jan 10, 2005)

Santos, we're one of your clients from Reading Pa. If you are missing certain ECM's, give me a shout. http://www.mairscontinentalmotors.com


----------



## synmoo (Mar 31, 2004)

If you guys would like to send me a Micro-CAN cable I'll be happy to test out 3.6 VR BLV.








I plan to buy one soon anyway.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 2009 Passat CC 2.0T Sportline with Auto Trans purchased in Alberta Canada. I would love to do some Beta testing for you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

Santos:
Attached is a document that explains how to set the readiness code in the W12 engine. I have already mapped out both controllers for this engine when I wrote the label files for the W12.
If you want me to test a script and see if it works, send me an email. Click on my user name (to the left) to reveal my email address.
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Michael, I will send you the script as soon as its completed.


----------



## maciejek (Mar 12, 2008)

Do You need anything from the newest SEAT models?


----------



## higahardy (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you need anything from the 98 AAA boys and grils


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have the 05 Jetta (old bodystyle) 1.8t 5spd gls and I would be interested, was going to get a APR reflash this coming April but this would work too,,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Please send me an autoscan from your vehicle. I will send you the script as soon as i can.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does it make a difference that the file shows 2000-2001 AWP when running the readiness script on my 2003 VW GTI 1.8t with a 
06A 906 032 LP ECU ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Should be the same. I'll double check.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AEB A4 1.8T Autoscan and Channel Map sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

1K CBF Autoscan+Channel Map sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have the script sent out soon.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Santos, managed to relocate my cable, and just picked up an 04 Passat GLS manny. Any new scripts for it or 08 Rabbit S?


----------



## miltak (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts ([email protected])*

Have been using LAUNCH tool,but we got 09 A4 and several modules cannot be reached (SRS,engine,transmission...),so will call Monday and order VAG-COM.(have older one that I used years back,but that doesn't work on newer VW/audi.Hope the HEX-USB-CAN covers B8 audi.For the money it sounds like great deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_Hey Santos, managed to relocate my cable, and just picked up an 04 Passat GLS manny. Any new scripts for it or 08 Rabbit S?
\
Send me an autoscan for both cars and i will check to see what's available.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Testers Wanted!! Guided Readiness Scripts (miltak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miltak* »_.Hope the HEX-USB-CAN covers B8 audi.For the money it sounds like great deal.

VCDS does have the ability to access all modules in the B8 Audi. Please see:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

>Santos:
I will get them to you soon as I can. Still have to drive upto Dallas to get the cable from my parents house. I have a baseline scan saved for my Rabbit incase I ever needed a "reset" button.








one more question, would you use the beta VCDS or the full Release version? I've never had any problems using either, but just wondering.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_
one more question, would you use the beta VCDS or the full Release version? I've never had any problems using either, but just wondering.

I would use the beta for readiness testing. The beta shows the name of script loaded in title bar and under the [Set Readiness] button. It will also let you know if a script is not available.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

i knew there was a reason why i have both versions








cool cool


----------



## GTIwinters (Aug 18, 2001)

I tested on my mkvi golf tdi some of the radio options... 
I went through the adaption guessing codes...
I did figure out that channel 10
when you change the bit to 1
the radio changes and says on the screen 
telecontrol
this will make it so you cant use the controls 
only the volume works...
when you turn the car off, the radio stays on, but the screen turns off...
If you know what this means, please post
my computer froze on many of the guessing options... but i keep at it


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (GTIwinters)*

Do you need testing for ATQ 2.8l?
pm me
should be 60, 32, 34,36,37,40, 42, 44,46, 70,71,77


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Santos, wondering if yall got my autoscan for 1K chassis


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

I did, I will send the readiness file later today.


----------



## stephsa (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone have solution for to make usable vagcom on Golf mk3 motor type ABS ?










_Modified by stephsa at 1:13 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## German Dreams (Sep 17, 2009)

2000 passat atw engine map and autoscan sent


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: (German Dreams)*

97 Passat 2.8VR6 AAA sent.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Scripts for a 2004 1.8T AWV*

Sent autoscan and log last week but could have sworn I saw a post of sequences. Are the steps pretty generic for the 1.8? 

Thanks,
Trent


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Santos is on vacation, so I'm not sure about the status of the logs you sent. 

It's always best to run the scrips he sends out for each engine, but I don't know when he will reply with a script. So..In general, the 1.8T readiness procedure is pretty simple / standardized. This is a very old post of mine that will work on the 1.8T also. Use the second procedure and substitute the 202 and 228 for the older 071 and 070 evap tests. 

Sorry for the CAPS: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2213402

You might want to add 107 at idle to that test sequence.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

stephsa said:


> Does anyone have solution for to make usable vagcom on Golf mk3 motor type ABS ?


VCDS works just fine on the 1.8l / 90 PS (Engine Code ABS), since it's a non-US engine it doesn't support OBD2 and setting readiness.



SB_Beetle said:


> Sent autoscan and log last week but could have sworn I saw a post of sequences.


You may want to give Release 10.6 a try but we have not yet incorporated all finished scripts into that version. The plan at the moment is to push out another minor data version update later this month. Besides some other additions the readiness scripts and related label files should be implemented by then.


----------



## pimbe (Aug 6, 2010)

'08 Tiguan TDI 103KW DSG 4WD
And
'07 Golf TSI 103 KW manual

If I can help somehow :thumbup:


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a 2005 Golf TDi, (BEW).

I would love to help you guys out. My EGR is blocked and cycle reduced from the flash-tune. I am also running a 3" straight exhaust (no cat). The O2 sensor is still in place. On the PD TDI it is pre-cat and located in the Downpipe.

Will my car be of any use to you? If so, let me know and I'll follow your instructions and shoot you the e-mail.


----------



## pmpalma (Sep 20, 2008)

2009 Passat CC automatic tranny if you guys need something, I'll be glad to help

Cheers


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Santos:
> Attached is a document that explains how to set the readiness code in the W12 engine. I have already mapped out both controllers for this engine when I wrote the label files for the W12.
> If you want me to test a script and see if it works, send me an email. Click on my user name (to the left) to reveal my email address.
> Michael


Hi Michael,

Is there any chance that you can make this document available (again)? It looks like an interesting project to set the readiness of the W12 engine using VCDS.

Willem


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 2.0 TDI CR and I think I can test file for this engine.



> Address 01: Engine (CBD) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
> Part No SW: 03L 906 022 R HW: 03L 906 022 G
> Component: R4 2,0L EDC G200SG 3436
> Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H93N90Z0
> ...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Currently generating readiness (per script) doesn't apply to (CR-)TDI engines.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I know the last post has been a while, but do you currently have a readiness script for 2.0 CCTA?

I have VCDS (Posted Auto scan in other threads and link below) and tried to set the readiness following the dialogs, but it does not appear to work/initiate for the CCTA (2009 CC with CCTA and Tip). I followed all of the pre-reqs and tried both 11.11 and Beta 12.10.6 with no avail.

Please advise and let me know if you have one available. I can send you and autoscan or you can reference the one I posted here -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6086679-Help-with-VCDS-on-CCTA-Fuel-System&p=82448914


----------



## twgin (Apr 25, 2012)

I see thread is sporadic but I'll try, if the example script for the Phaeton 4.2 V8 BGH engine is available I'd like to try it...

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Treg80 (May 14, 2014)

*Need someone in or around Denver to please help me with VAGCOM*

If anyone in or around the Denver area has and knows how to use a VAGCOM please contact me, There are some mods I want to do to my 2013 Touareg.

Please contact me at [email protected] I will pay them cash or buy them lunch or dinner which ever they would like 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## saragon1 (Jul 18, 2014)

T

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jasobih (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure if still necessary but i could help with the 2002 A6 Audi and MK6 TSI 2012.

I know it's been a while but eh thought I'd help out.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Any update on readiness scripts for a 2015 Passat 1.8T (ea888 gen 3)?


----------



## bchnnsm (Sep 5, 2009)

2012 MK6 VW Golf 2.5L not sure a lot of ppl are modding this platform but we do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWM BBS (Dec 15, 2012)

*VAG-COM here*

If anyone needs VAG-COM assistance in Chicago (specifically, NWI) area then let me know. 

I have a B5.5, so my cable is good for '98-'05.


----------



## bnic (Aug 22, 2016)

*readiness file for 04 BEL 2.7T Allroad?*

is there a readiness script available for the 2004 Allroad 2.7T?


----------

